# How to download from Amazon Instant Video Library?



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

How can I download videos from my Amazon Instant Video Library to my Roamio or Mini? TiVo and Amazon help suggest I can access my library for re-download, but it's not clear how...or if their support is outdated. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0&docId=1000778131#online

In an older TCF thread, it seems there isn't a way to download videos I've previously purchased.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=475636


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, after a little more exploration, I see I can push a download from Amazon to my Roamio. Hopefully I can also play that on my mini.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't tried this precise scenario, but I would be shocked if you could not play it on the Mini.


----------



## sinned17 (Nov 12, 2013)

I was able to download my Amazon Instant Videos and watch it on my Roamio. Unfortunately, it won't allow me to watch it from my Mini. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Yes, Amazon puts restrictions on the downloads and doesn't allow them to be streamed anywhere.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

ShoutingMan said:


> Ok, after a little more exploration, I see I can push a download from Amazon to my Roamio. Hopefully I can also play that on my mini.


I've always had trouble getting Amazon to d/l to our TiVos.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

the Amazon app on the tivo is a real ****** show


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

That's disappointing. I thought that the Mini was supposed to be able to stream pretty much anything from a Roamio, but that is a very small fraction of my viewing, so it won't matter much.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

ncfoster said:


> That's disappointing. I thought that the Mini was supposed to be able to stream pretty much anything from a Roamio, but that is a very small fraction of my viewing, so it won't matter much.


Somebody posted a workaround in a thread around here not too long ago that allows for Amazon videos to be viewed on the Minis. Sorry I don't have the link, but it's here somewhere.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

sangs said:


> Somebody posted a workaround in a thread around here not too long ago that allows for Amazon videos to be viewed on the Minis. Sorry I don't have the link, but it's here somewhere.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9933934


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

There it is.


----------

